# These gals need some instruction ...



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

High entertainment!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

We all have to start at the beginning . They seem to be really close friends .


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Plenty Lovely :imslow:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Charles, only you to find these gems amongst Internet rubbish!!!

Reckless shooting!! How entertaining!! 

It all starts a little awkward when they arrive by motorcycle to the woods, with their dog following behind!!! LOL!! 

What can I say? ...Oh, bring back my foolish youth again. I'd wish...

Best regards, dear sir!!

Q


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The opening scene could have used a little Kleenex tissue but what the hey. I like the brunette, but I've always liked brunettes.

I've seen a number of Lilly's videos...quite informative and entertaining as well. I imagine surviving with her would be enjoyable and fun. So at the end of the world aliens getting our women, Nibiru crashing into us, asteroids 'n stuff, economic collapse and Obama dashboard wiggly smiley dolls to set beside your little plastic Jesus, who's gonna be surviving with good ole Lilly in her bug out camp?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46268-these-gals-need-some-instruction/...an intro to Steph... wants to be an artist...but usually artist types are kind of spacey but this lady has it together it seems...a life time of woodcraft...

Ms. Reed, you seem to be quite into nature also... so there is salvation on this forum of women who are quite outdoorsy as well...and she's not the only female member thus inclined. Hats off to great women!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Entertaining though!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Leon13 you should invite these ladies to a slingshot gathering  hehe


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I applaude their enthusiasm, but the catchbox was behind them the whole time..


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Have potential, they enjoy it would be easy to train them !!!!

Greetings Lord Charles :wave:


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Ha! I did enjoy this. A little more time put in and they could be downright dangerous...maybe  They seemed to be having fun which is most important. You know what...? I never thought to ask this question and it never even crossed my mind because this forum is full of such warm and nice guys that I never felt like it was a "boys club" ; I'm not the only woman on this forum, right? If you're out there ladies, say "Hello". Thanks for sharing this video, I really got a kick out of it


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I still like the brunette. Not so much the slingshot...have one, so so.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

I'm not saying a word...doh.


----------

